# Is it hard to get into Aristotle University of Thessaloniki? (EU student)



## pogofihek (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi!

I'm in my 3rd year of high school and I've always wanted to study architecture, but not in my country since our "architecture culture" isn't really impressive, to say the least..

I've always been interested in Greek culture, food, music, architecture etc... So I thought, why not study in Greece, you know? Anyways, I found out that the Aristotle University of Thessaloniki offers architecture programme taught in English and I'm wondering how hard is it to get into this university?/What kind of reputation does it have?

(Obviously I've already read something about it on their website and on wikipedia, but I want to hear some opinions from people who live in Greece (aka you))

Oh yeah, my country is in the EU if that helps with answering the question.


----------

